# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Apple thu chục tỷ trong quý 3 năm nay

## tranductiensd

số liệu vốn đầu tư từ bên “Táo Cắn Dở” cho thấy thương hiệu này vẫn kiếm bội tiền trong quý thứ 3 năm 2018. Trong 6 đến 12 tháng, từ tháng 08 – 10 là thời gian kết thúc quý nguồn vốn thứ 4 của Apple hàng năm. Sở dĩ tương tự Do quý Đầu tiên của hãng sản xuất đc tính bằng 12 tháng cuối năm – thời kì đẩy ra những mẫu iPhone hiện đại nhất.

>>>>>>>>>>Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn cách upload nhạc lên mp3 tại *[replacer_a]*


điện thoại Apple iPhone Xr, điện thoại Apple iPhone Xs Max và iPhone Xs năm 2018.

>>>>>>>>>>>Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn đánh giá Blackberrey q10 đẹp tại *[replacer_a]*

Về doanh thu, Apple đã phá tan vỡ kỷ lục của riêng mình với 62,9 tỷ USD, nâng cao 15% ​​so với năm trước. Riêng mảng tiện ích, “Táo Khuyết” đã đạt mức phát triển to and đem tới doanh thu 10 tỷ đô la Mỹ, tăng hơn 25% so cùng cùng kỳ năm ngoái

thêm vào đây, thu nhập ròng rã của Apple là 14,12 tỷ đô la, nâng cao sắp 32% so cùng Qúy 4 của năm vốn đầu tư ngoái. đó đc xem là “một bước nhảy” đáng đề cập and nâng tầm Apple thành một trong những công ty có sinh lãi cao nhất trên thế giới. với kết quả này, các cổ đông của Apple sẽ đón nhận được 0,73 đô la cổ tức tiền mặt trên mỗi cổ phiếu. Con số này Mặc dù không một số nhưng vẫn nhỉnh 10% so với các gì họ nhận được nhiều 1 năm 2017.


điện thoại iPhone vẫn là thành phẩm đem lại sinh lãi lớn cho Apple.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Xem thêm: Ấn *[replacer_a]* để biết những món ngon từ thịt bò dành cho bà bầu

ko có gì đáng kinh ngạc khi Apple iPhone vẫn là “đại công thần” của Apple với hơn 46 triệu dòng đc bán ra trong quý mới đây, đem tới 37 tỷ USD doanh thu, chiếm hơn 1 nửa tổng doanh thu của tổ chức. Điều này thể hiện chuẩn xác “Nhà Táo” vẫn đang dựa vào ba loại iPhone mới mỗi năm để tiếp diễn nâng cấp kết quả tài chính.

1 tính toán thuần tuý cho thấy làng nhàng, mỗi cái iPhone đc bán mang lại cho Apple 793 USD (tương đương 18,4 triệu đồng) - tính đến ngày 30/09. thành phẩm xếp ở vị trí thứ ba trên bảng xếp hạng doanh thu (sau mảng dịch vụ) là máy tính Mac, đem tới 7,41 tỷ USD với 5,3 triệu chiếc được đẩy ra. Mặt khác, 9,7 triệu chiếc ipad tablet mang lại tầm 4 tỷ đô la. chung cuộc, các “sản phẩm khác” chỉ mang lại doanh thu 4,2 tỷ đô la (tai nghe ko dây AirPods, đồng hồ Apple Watch, Apple TV,..).

----------

